

Bing in html5 on Safari - yread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhk-0fpeGGk

======
goalieca
"As we move from the PC to mobile devices"

Well.. this is rather amusing. Did I just see an MS evangelist show us how
wonderful their software can run on mac/iOs????

